# Tongue Bite?



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

What is this evil thing, what causes it, and how do you know you have it? Anything visible?

Thanks!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Depends on what you are smoking, blend wise. Prolly smoking too fast though.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> What is this evil thing, what causes it, and how do you know you have it? Anything visible?
> 
> Thanks!


What is this evil thing? *A ritual performed by south eastern Transylvanian vampires*
what causes it? *The need for blood and this group of vamps have evolved away from the more common neck bite*
how do you know you have it? *Pain and bleeding of the tongue *
Anything visible?* Yes, puncture holes are indicative of this type of bite*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

There is no question of what it is, once it finds you.:tg 

Heat
Steam
Body PH

all good causes.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Root said:


> There is no question of what it is, once it finds you.:tg
> 
> Heat
> Steam
> ...


What Root said is correct. Heat comes from smoking too fast, steam from overly wet tobacco(aromatics being particularly prone to this). You'll know it when it happens. If you want to know what it's like, try working the tip of your tongue over with some sandpaper.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Seems I experience it more with fresh tobaccos. This phenomena diminishes with age.
That being said, one of the main causes is smoking too fast and drawing too hard. It's best to "sip" Virginias.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

When I didn't smoke a pipe I never had it; 
then I had it; 
I didn't like it; 
I slowed my smoking pace considerably with most tobaks; and
now I don't have it again.

:bl


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Lol, if you try to feel the roof of your mouth, and it feels like sandpaper... Then you're a redne... I mean then you have tongue bite


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

solafid3 said:


> Lol, if you try to feel the roof of your mouth, and it feels like sandpaper... *Then you're a redne...*


Why I oughta.........watch it bud.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I used to feel a little bad for you K'rat, but I'm starting to think you bring it on yourself.

B'waveDave was probly right.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> I used to feel a little bad for you K'rat, but I'm starting to think you bring it on yourself.
> 
> B'waveDave was probly right.


It's all about keeping people grinning, and giving Dave an excuse to PW more.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> It's all about keeping people grinning, and giving Dave an excuse to PW more.


So what you're saying is, the pipe, the bib-overalls, to folksy advice, the banjo, the battered 1958 Ford pick-up with no hood - it's all part of.... "the plan?"

I feel like such a fool. Thanks for getting me and my tongue back on track, sir.

Please to forgive. I need to go reread some posts back in 2006, I guess.

Ha! As if Dave needs an excuse. This is all a ruse.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> So what you're saying is, the pipe, the bib-overalls, to folksy advice, the banjo, the battered 1958 Ford pick-up with no hood - it's all part of.... "the plan?"
> 
> I feel like such a fool. Thanks for getting me and my tongue back on track, sir.
> 
> ...


Actually it is also to help josh feel at home. It took me months to get him off the farm to herf. Then I spent the whole time explaining why the lights didnt have have wics and why I clothed my feet.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

What have I started


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Actually it is also to help josh feel at home. It took me months to get him off the farm to herf. Then I spent the whole time explaining why the lights didnt have have wics and why I clothed my feet.


someone's giggin for a temp ban! :fu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RHNewfie said:


> What have I started


Not your fault. There are still some "rural" folks who think tongue-bite is something you get from a first cousin. Nothing to do with a Missouri Meerschaum, BTW. 
All in good fun. All in good fun. "Clothe your feet." Very cute. Very cute.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

What I do with my first cousin is no one's buisness...

*Shyly exits the building*


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

if your jsut starting out wiht pipe smoking, you are going to get bitten no matter what.

for some reason, pipe smoke takes some time to get used to.
Its a raw tounge/mouth feeling.

After a week or 2 of smoking it mostly goes away.
Unless you tend to overpuff... then it can come back and bite ya!

-hyp


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

hyper_dermic said:


> if your jsut starting out wiht pipe smoking, you are going to get bitten no matter what.
> 
> for some reason, pipe smoke takes some time to get used to.
> Its a raw tounge/mouth feeling.
> ...


I don't agree with this at all.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

a.paul said:


> I don't agree with this at all.


Why not expand by listing you thoughts?


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Why not expand by listing you thoughts?


I just don't agree that you're going to get tongue bite no matter what. I know I honestly have yet to suffer from it. I've gotten a couple of twinges but that's my own fault from smoking too fast.

I think it's got a lot to do with personal PH and stuff. Maybe something as strange as whether you drink hot beverages or not.

If my mouth felt raw and painful for 2 weeks, I don't believe I'd have kept it up. Part of why I stopped before was due to smoking a cheap aro too fast and getting too much heat/steam. But as long as you pay attention to what you're doing, I don't think you're bound to suffer tongue bite when you start.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

well there are exceptions to every rule, but most the people ive spoken with started out with some tounge bite.

Im a long time smoker of various things, yet my tounge was raw the first couple times i smoked my pipe. Everyone else ive introuduced to pipe smoking had similar expirences to different degrees. With different tobaccos, different pipes, different smoking methods, we all ended up with about the same time-frame of tounge bite (1-2 weeks, then no more)

My methods havnt changed drastically since then, yet i almost never get bitten anymore.. Hence i tend to think its just ones' mouth breaking-in.

perhaps im the exception to the rule.. who knows 
people still dont even know what causes tounge bite!

-hyp


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

hyper_dermic said:


> well there are exceptions to every rule, but most the people ive spoken with started out with some tounge bite.
> 
> Im a long time smoker of various things, yet my tounge was raw the first couple times i smoked my pipe. Everyone else ive introuduced to pipe smoking had similar expirences to different degrees. With different tobaccos, different pipes, different smoking methods, we all ended up with about the same time-frame of tounge bite (1-2 weeks, then no more)
> 
> ...


Maybe that has something to do with it, the long term smoker of many things part? You were looking for more flavor so you smoked a little harder than I did, cause I was a very infrequent cigar smoker (like...not in the last 2-3 years at all) so I was happy with gentle smoking to get flavor from the pipe?

Who knows. Maybe I'm just a mutant...I like hot foods too, and can eat stuff that kills most people I know--maybe that's part of it.

It's a personal thing--and I had the advantage of reading all the stuff here about "sip it" and "smoke gently" as well.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Root said:


> There is no question of what it is, once it finds you.:tg
> 
> Heat
> Steam
> ...


Yep, heat from either dry tobacco, or tobacco packed too loosely. Also heat produced when you near the bottom of the bowl of some tobacco that is a bit too wet, thus producing steam, although I tend to doubt this is all that common.

Ph does play a role as well, but IMO it has more to do with the smoke being produced having a high Ph number, rather than anything to do with the body, meaning the smoke would be alkaline, (lye is an example of a substance with a high Ph) and can cause a burn even though the smoke itself may not be hot enough to do so. But high Ph values are created by burning a tobacco at too high of a temperature. So in effect, heat plays a role in all 3.

In other words, don't puff any harder than is necessary to keep the ole boiler going.:tu

F. Prefect


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

come to think of it, thats a good point.. it took me a while to realise that "less is more" when it comes to pipe smoke... 
the flavors are much more delicate and subtile. I was probably trying too hard to get a proper "puff" out of the pipe.

-hyp



a.paul said:


> Maybe that has something to do with it, the long term smoker of many things part? You were looking for more flavor so you smoked a little harder than I did, cause I was a very infrequent cigar smoker (like...not in the last 2-3 years at all) so I was happy with gentle smoking to get flavor from the pipe?
> 
> Who knows. Maybe I'm just a mutant...I like hot foods too, and can eat stuff that kills most people I know--maybe that's part of it.
> 
> It's a personal thing--and I had the advantage of reading all the stuff here about "sip it" and "smoke gently" as well.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

hyper_dermic said:


> come to think of it, thats a good point.. it took me a while to realise that "less is more" when it comes to pipe smoke...
> the flavors are much more delicate and subtile. I was probably trying too hard to get a proper "puff" out of the pipe.
> 
> -hyp


I would agree completely. The first time I took up the pipe, I lasted about 6 months before quitting due to the "unpleasant" aftertaste or morning after "sandpapermouth" most of which I discovered some 5 years later was due strictly to puffing too fast.

Does anyone ever notice that the first 2 or 3 puffs during the initial lighting seem to have the most pleasing flavor? When that initial flavor started to wane, the only solution(or so I thought at the time) was to puff harder and faster rather than "delicate and subtile". Thankfully, I came across a book on pipesmoking and saw just how many things I was doing wrong. Without that lucky "find", I would probably be smoking cigs, which of course one can puff on hard enough to rupture a gut.

But with a pipe or cigar, I believe without a doubt, that slow is the only way to go if your goal is experience all the flavors that 10.00 stogie, or perfectly blended VaPer have to offer.p

F. Prefect


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

F. Prefect said:


> I would agree completely. The first time I took up the pipe, I lasted about 6 months before quitting due to the "unpleasant" aftertaste or morning after "sandpapermouth" most of which I discovered some 5 years later was due strictly to puffing too fast.
> 
> Does anyone ever notice that the first 2 or 3 puffs during the initial lighting seem to have the most pleasing flavor? When that initial flavor started to wane, the only solution(or so I thought at the time) was to puff harder and faster rather than "delicate and subtile". Thankfully, I came across a book on pipesmoking and saw just how many things I was doing wrong. Without that lucky "find", I would probably be smoking cigs, which of course one can puff on hard enough to rupture a gut.
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with that, I remember applying my cigar smoking tactics to my pipe the first time I smoked it. Then I forgot all about it the second time I smoked it... and that definitely wasn't pleasant. But once you slow down, there's not as much smoke, but you'll be able to pick up the flavors easier if you do.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I associate tongue bite with being too inexperienced (round about 1973) to realize how fast I was smoking in an effort to keep the pipe lighted; and desert-dry pouches of Middleton Cherry Blend tobacco from the local pharmacy.

If you're not sure if you have tongue bite, get you a pouch of that (or some MacBarens Virginia #1), leave it out, opened, for a month - then stuff hard and puff hard for about 15 minutes. That will confirm what a case of tongue bite is like. Stuff like that is why they invented the total tongue transplant.

Ask Kayakrat to show you his scar.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

K'Rat's got a scar on his tongue? Yipe.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

a.paul said:


> K'Rat's got a scar on his tongue? Yipe.


From a weekend gone bad in Amsterdam. Something about getting your tongue pierced by a dominatrix sounded entertaining, just didnt realize I had signed up as the domineer. 

Wait you were talking about tongue bite......sorry. Got a scar from that as well.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Huh. I was picturing some backwoods banjo ritual gone bad.


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I associate tongue bite with being too inexperienced (round about 1973) to realize how fast I was smoking in an effort to keep the pipe lighted; and desert-dry pouches of Middleton Cherry Blend tobacco from the local pharmacy.
> 
> If you're not sure if you have tongue bite, get you a pouch of that (or some MacBarens Virginia #1), leave it out, opened, for a month - then stuff hard and puff hard for about 15 minutes. That will confirm what a case of tongue bite is like. Stuff like that is why they invented the total tongue transplant.
> 
> Ask Kayakrat to show you his scar.


Ah, Middleton's Cherry Blend, my very first tobacco purchase. I remember it well. But not with a good deal of fondness. Smoked damn near half the pouch in one afternoon and evening. The following morning I felt about like that poor creature pictured above.:hn

One would thing that any fool could smoke a pipe, but when push comes to shove, I believe that can only be said with any certainty of cigarettes.:2

F. Prefect


----------



## F. Prefect (Jan 14, 2007)

a.paul said:


> Huh. I was picturing some backwoods banjo ritual gone bad.


While on the topic of tongue bite, did you ever order any of that Altadis Z-50? You might think as heavily flavored as it is, one might get the sandpaper tongue by just opening the bag for a quick sniff. But surprisingly, the stuff's mostly harmless.p

F. Prefect


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

F. Prefect said:


> While on the topic of tongue bite, did you ever order any of that Altadis Z-50? You might think as heavily flavored as it is, one might get the sandpaper tongue by just opening the bag for a quick sniff. But surprisingly, the stuff's mostly harmless.p
> 
> F. Prefect


No, I haven't yet. It's on the list though! :tu


----------

